# new website, I built with dreamweaver



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

hey guys, would like you all to give me some input on my new website.

www.stlouishousepaintingcontractor.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well,

Before we get into sizing the landing page (did you read the other thread 
http://www.painttalk.com/f23/help-me-build-my-website-7518/), or the advisability of offering quick estimates, you got a lot of lay out corrections ahead of you.

Here are two screen shots that my Opera shows. Can you see the problems?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Diversers said:


> hey guys, would like you all to give me some input on my new website.
> 
> www.stlouishousepaintingcontractor.com


look for Formula5. He says he's interested in web site design.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks guys, it doesnt look like that on my screen


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Diversers said:


> thanks guys, it doesnt look like that on my screen



I am sure it doesn't. When you build a website, it is best to test it with all popular browsers, OS's, and screen resolutions.

Although there is supposed to be standardization of how all the browsers read code, they do not display it all the same.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I don't know where to begin. Its a mess in Firefox. Its filled with grammatical and spelling errors. The content is nothing but we, us, our, and every personal pronoun under the sun. Half the site doesn't work. On a 1-10 scale the site rates a 0. This is your representation to your market and will pay you back in tens of thousands of dollars in work. It may be prudent to bite the bullet, grab a credit card and throw a grand at a professional designer for a basic site. 

I'm sorry for being so harsh but I am not one to do a person an injustice just for the sake of being nice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Diversers,

I gotta agree with the direction that Ken recommends.

Obviously I do not know what experience you have with web design or with design in general. Or with writing. But excuse me if I am jumping to a wrong conclusion - it looks like you have very little experience

If this is something that you are learning from scratch, it is NOT for the feint of heart or for the inexperienced.

Seriously consider throwing that grand (or so) at a pro. It will be better money spent than the hours you will waste. 

And like Ken, I say this to be constructive and helpful. If I were mean and cruel, I would encourage you to continue on your present path.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

It will be a little more than a grand, but it will be worth it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, for starters, all your images, text and content is crammed to the left side of my screen with nothing but empty white space all across the right side. What style sheet did you use? Did you use a liquid or fixed template? 

I ran across that problem a couple of times when designing my site - it had something to do with the #maincontent margins. You should be able to correct it in the page properties panel. 

Much of your content overlaps itself to the point of being unreadable. Check your page in every major browser - nEighter mentioned a great site to check on it with in the thread "help me build my website". 

You should break up your paragraphs into small, readable sections. Nobody wants to read a wall of text. You paragraphs should be no more than 3 or 4 lines. 

You have listed a bunch of service areas, which is good for the search engines but bad for the reader. Make your local service areas (a couple major ones) more prominent, perhaps on the top of the page somewhere. 

You're going to find, as I did, that building a website is a major undertaking. I've got over 225 hours into building mine - over 3 different layouts, designs, and i've rewritten my copy more times than I can count. It's still not quite finished. 

You can certainly do this, but be prepared to spend a ton of time on it! Read my threads about building my website, there is literally tons of invaluable info on it. 

Good luck, I look forward to watching your progress!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> I don't know where to begin. Its a mess in Firefox. Its filled with grammatical and spelling errors. The content is nothing but we, us, our, and every personal pronoun under the sun. Half the site doesn't work. On a 1-10 scale the site rates a 0. This is your representation to your market and will pay you back in tens of thousands of dollars in work. It may be prudent to bite the bullet, grab a credit card and throw a grand at a professional designer for a basic site.
> 
> I'm sorry for being so harsh but I am not one to do a person an injustice just for the sake of being nice.


 
Ditto, a simple spell check at the very least would have been prudent.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sorry guys, when i look at through IE it looks great, but i've been doing some research and i think i found out what the problem is, so i'll get back with you guy on this one. That looks horrible


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Alec,

225 hours ??? WOW, that is some resolve you have. How much of that was learning how to make Dreamweaver cooperate?

I know html inside and out, but have never explored css (until recently) and I am now hesitant of undertaking a re-build on my own by myself if just learning Dreamweaver (or Joomla or WordPress) is going to soak up 28 work days.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Driversers,

If you are bound and determined to do this, PLEASE read the previous threads, such as the one I already mentioned: 
http://www.painttalk.com/f23/help-me-build-my-website-7518/

We will be glad to offer our opinions but will get a little cranky if it is obvious you have not read and considered what was already said in other threads. 

good luck


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

The site's layout doesn't look good in IE, Firefox, chrome and apparently opera. I would highly suggest taking a look at Joomla or wordpress for designing your own site. By using these free services you can create a very appealing site quickly


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

daArch said:


> Alec,
> 
> 225 hours ??? WOW, that is some resolve you have. How much of that was learning how to make Dreamweaver cooperate?
> 
> I know html inside and out, but have never explored css (until recently) and I am now hesitant of undertaking a re-build on my own by myself if just learning Dreamweaver (or Joomla or WordPress) is going to soak up 28 work days.


What can I say? When I make up my mind to do something there's no stopping me lol! I'd say at least 100 hours of that was reading the "how to's", and an indeterminate number of hours staring blankly at the screen trying to decide what I wanted to do... 

It took me so long because I had no clue about html, css, code or anything else when I started. I had to learn from scratch. For someone such as yourself who knows html, and dreamweaver, I doubt it would take you anywhere near that long.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rcon said:


> What can I say? When I make up my mind to do something there's no stopping me lol!


Gee, I guess it IS a family trait.

Which ancestor of your came over from Scotland? Or were they the frog side that changed from Archambault once over here?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Alec,
> 
> 225 hours ??? WOW, that is some resolve you have. How much of that was learning how to make Dreamweaver cooperate?
> 
> I know html inside and out, but have never explored css (until recently) and I am now hesitant of undertaking a re-build on my own by myself if just learning Dreamweaver (or Joomla or WordPress) is going to soak up 28 work days.


That would be a tremendous amount of lost income for sure.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> That would be a tremendous amount of lost income for sure.


not only lost income, but all those volunteer hours I could be giving to the NGPP


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> That would be a tremendous amount of lost income for sure.


On the contrary, one could consider it an investment. What else is there to do with your free time in the off season other than invest time in marketing efforts. 

@DaArch: It was me grandfather that came from Scotland :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rcon said:


> On the contrary, one could consider it an investment. What else is there to do with your free time in the off season other than invest time in marketing efforts.
> 
> @DaArch: It was me grandfather that came from Scotland :thumbsup:


Depends how much time you have and how much money you have. Getting the website built is the marketing effort. Spending tons of hours learning the skills necessary to build the website, then trial and error and tweaking and buffing is wasted time if you have the money to pay someone who does it professionally. Its time v money. If you have time, have at it!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Depends how much time you have and how much money you have. Getting the website built is the marketing effort. Spending tons of hours learning the skills necessary to build the website, then *trial and error and tweaking and buffing is wasted time if you have the money to pay someone who does it professionally. *Its time v money. If you have time, have at it!


I think I already spilled the beans on that one 

But for someone else who may have less time and more money, I agree.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rcon said:


> I think I already spilled the beans on that one
> 
> But for someone else who may have less time and more money, I agree.


Thank you for not taking offense. Obviously, I knew you would understand both sides of that equation, and I also know your current situation and respect your determination. I hope things go your way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can remember the days of yore when I owned my first home and was insistant on doing all upkeep 

I ran into the inevitable problem of time and money. Problem was, when I was making the money, I didn't have the time, and when I had the time, I didn't have the money to buy materials. 

Alec, I quess you got a little fresher blood than I. It was my great great g-father who came over as a wee lad in the early-mid 1800's . His parents moved from Edenburgh to Fordham NY.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

well, fellas I had to start over from scratch. It's a lot better but still needs a little work


----------

